# Migration from Incredimail to Outlook Express



## exotic (Nov 17, 2005)

I have Compaq Presario Laptop with Windows XP SP2 as OS. I am using Incredimail as well as Outlook Express. However, because of limitation in Incredimail, I would like to discontinue use of Incredimail and transfer all my data and mails from Incredimail to Outlook Express.

Outlook Express does not give option to import data from Incredimail, so how do I do that ?

Nitin Shah


----------



## anandk (Nov 19, 2005)

hi. i have been using incredimail, happily since the beginning. cud u pls let me know what shortcomings u percieve in this software. just for my info !


----------



## crookbond (Jun 11, 2006)

As soon as you want to switch from IncrediMail to another email program, you discover a good reason to switch that is at the same time a reason not to switch: IncrediMail does not offer you to export mail to a common format that would allow you to import your precious messages to the new email client.

Fortunately, there is IncrediConvert. To export mail from IncrediMail to another email program with IncrediConvert.

You can find it here : *rauno.com/IncrediConvert.zip   

Have Fun!!


----------



## anandk (Jun 11, 2006)

import in csv 'comma separated value' format. there is such an option in outlookexpress to impost addrsbook.


----------

